# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز > الاخبار العاجله  من وكالات الانباء الاردنية >  أسماء (825) مؤهلا لبرنامج دعم التمويل الإسكاني

## ادارة المنتدى

عمان - منال القبلاوي - أعلنت مدير عام المؤسسة العامة للإسكان والتطوير الحضري المهندسة سناء مهيار اسماء (825) مؤهلا ضمن قائمة الاحتياط للمؤهلين للاستفادة من برنامج دعم التمويل الإسكاني للدورة التاسعة لعام2009 ضمن المحور الثالث للمبادرة الملكية للإسكان (سكن كريم لعيش كريم ).وأوضحت مهيار أن برنامج دعم التمويل الاسكاني تم اطلاقه منذ عام 2000 وتشرف عليه المؤسسة بالتعاون مع وزارة المالية، وكانت قد خصصت الحكومة مبلغ 50 مليون دينار من عوائد التخاصية في بداية البرنامج لدعم القروض السكنية ب 5ر3 نقطة من سعر الفائدة الدارج على القروض السكنية التي تمنحها البنوك ، وبلغ عدد القروض الممنوحة منذ بداية البرنامج 5668  قرضا.وأشارت إلى ضرورة مراجعة المؤهلين لوحدة دعم التمويل الإسكاني في مكاتبها الكائنة في عمان شارع الشهيد وصفي التل / الجاردنز بناية رقم 112 الطابق الثالث قرب جبري المركزي لتزويدها بالوثائق اللازمـــة ( كشف راتب لمقدم الطلب وزوجته إذا كانت عاملة متضمنا تاريخ التعيين وتفاصيل الراتب وطبيعة التعيين وإثبات بالخدمات الحكومية السابقة وشهادة خدمة العلم إن وجدت ، وللمالكين فقط من المؤهلين تقديم إثبات من البلدية المعنية بأن جميع الأراضي المملوكة للزوج والزوجة خالية من البناء أو بيان مساحة البناء إن وجد ، وإثبات عدم الاستفادة للزوجين من صناديق الإسكان للوزارات والدوائر والمؤسسات التي لديها صناديق إسكان أو إثبات من جهة العمل بعدم وجود صندوق إسكان لديها وحجة إعالة من المحكمة الشرعية إذا كان هناك معالون من غير المسجلين في دفتر العائلة وصورة عن دفتر العائلة ووصولات الدفع للطلبات المقدمة عن طريق موقع المؤسسة الإلكتروني وصورة عن هوية زوج مقدم الطلب وتوقيع إقرار بأن الزوج غير متقاعد أو عامل)0 وأهابت مهيار بالمواطنين ضرورة تسليم هذه الوثائق خلال الفترة من 30/8/2009 ولغاية نهاية دوام يوم الأربعاء الموافق30/9/2009، وكل من يتخلف عن تقديم الوثائق المطلوبة خلال الفترة المحددة يعتبر مستنكفا وسيتم إلغاء تأهيله.وتاليا أسماء المؤهلين موزعين حسب المحافظات:-   العاصمة - عدد المتأهلين فـي المحافظة 217ابتسام خليل محمود سويلم، ابراهيم خليل يوسف الحسامية، ابراهيم عبد الحليم حمد العبداللات، ابراهيم علي خليل صالح، ابراهيم هايل سلامه الشديفات، احلام قاسم محمد النسور، احمد انور خليل ابوحجر، احمد حابس محمود البدارين، احمد عبد الدايم صالح الجواودة، احمد عبد اللطيف احمد لافي، احمد عزت حسن ابزاخ، احمد عواد حمدان السحيم، احمد محمد خير احمد المومني، احمد محمد سليمان النعيمات، احمد محمود علي اسماعيل، اسامه اسماعيل عبدالعزيز الاسمر، الاء احمد فارس الخطيب، الهام احمد صادق سمحان، امال حسني محمد عصفور، امل محمد مسلم هديب، انشراح صايل عودة العموش، انعام احمد عمر ابو سالم، ايمان احمد يحيى بلالو، ايمان توفيق مصطفى خزندار، ايمان محمد صبحي ابو حمده، ايمن سالم حمد الجبور، ايمن سالم فهيد الشوابكه، أيمن موسى أحمد الأطرم، ايهاب صقر لطفي الصناع، باسم سليمان عليان المحمود، بسمه ضيف الله سيف العدوان، بشار رياض ابراهيم العبدلات، بكر محمد عبد الله صالح، تغريد احمد عيسى ابراهيم، تغريد سليمان محمد شربوش، ثروت نايف زيد العدوان، جبرين محمد حسين الزواتين، جزائر عمر مذيب هواري، جعفر محمد خلف المومني، جلال رمضان احمد خير الدين، جمال حسن محسن ابو سالم، جمال حسين حسن محمد، جمانه عبدالله سلامه تادرس، جميله جميل أمين جادالله، جهاد محمد مفلح طلوزه، حازم لطفي صالح السفرجل، حسام احمد عبد الله نوفل، حسن بخيت عوده القطيش، حسين ابراهيم محمد المحتسب، حفيظه شايش محمد العنزي، حنان محمد نمر الشلالفة، حنان محمود علي السحت، خالد احمد منصور الشوبكي، خالد ذيب عبدالكريم كريشان، خالد عبد الرحمن حسن الصوري، خالد فالح حمد الثنيان الشرعه، خالد فهمي محمد ابو شامه، خالد محمد علي البريم، ختام عيسى محمد ابو جبه، ختام يوسف عيسى ابو الذنين، خليل يوسف عبد الرحمن سرور، دلال علي سليمان الخطبان، رائد احمد خلف الزعبي، رائد عثمان محمد الصمادي، رامي احمد سعيد الروسان، رامي محمد عيسى سعاده، ربا عيسى موسى جابر، رباح عبدالعزيز محمد هندي، ربى عبد اللطيف ابراهيم الدلاهمه، ربى محمد شعبان موسى الحوراني، ردينه احمد محمود الحواري، رسميه ابراهيم عوض الرقب، رضوان محمود رضوان الفاعوري، رنا نبيه فلاح السحيمات، رندة محمود صالح العوبلي، روحي عيسى مطلق سكر، رياض احمد عبدالقادر الحمارنه، رياض خلف علي العريمي، ريم محمد عبدالله دودين، زهير رفعت اسعد شهاب، زياد ابراهيم علي السكران، زياد محمد احمد العلان، زينب محمد حكمت العليلي، ساميه الصغرى محمد خير اسماعيل سليم، سحر سليم عبد الرحمن المساعفه، سعده نعيم محمد زين، سعيد عطيه عواد ابو تربان، سفيان ابراهيم اسماعيل عليان، سلافه محمد قاسم صالح، سماهر زهدي سمير المصري، سميح احمد حسن سلمي، سميره يوسف عطيه الحلو، سميه محمد عوده الله الشقيرات، سناء محمد عبد الرحيم الكلوب، سهاد جميل مقداد خليل، سهام سليمان ابراهيم البداوي، سهام محمد درويش الشبيلات، سوزي خير الدين احمد زانيلا، سوسن مصطفى احمد ابو حجلة، شاديه ادريس سالم خشان، صالح احمد سعيد عبد الرحمن، صباح ابراهيم نبهان عبدالحاقظ، صباح محمود عبدالفتاح حماد، صبحي يعقوب محمد ابو الروس، صلاح محمد عبد الرحمن القزقي، ضيف الله حمد يحيى المناصير، طاهر نمر طاهر عطعوط، عائشة احمد خليل ابو العنين، عائشة محمود محمد ابو علان، عاليه ابراهيم عوض الله عوض الله، عامر عبد الرحيم محمد الحياصات، عاهد احمد عبد الرحيم عواد، عبد الحكيم عبدالرحمن حمدان صالح، عبد الكريم حسين توفيق عطيه، عبد الكريم فرحان نهار الجبور، عبد الله حسين محمد الزعبي، عبد المجيد خليل حسن ابو جمعه، عبدالسلام محمد احمد الشناق، عبدالله محمد جميل الزبيدي، عبير صبري احمد الشلبي، عبير محمد علي الحسن، عثمان محمد بخيت بخيت، عدنان عبد السلام ابراهيم المطارنه، عشبة رويح مسعد المسلم، عصام محمد صالح ابو حماد، عصام محمد عيسى السلمي، عفاف زايد احمد العزه، عفاف مصطفى محمد ابويوسف، علي عوض مفلح كريشان، علي محمد علي العبسي، علي محمد علي عمايره، علي محمد علي قاكي، علي محمود احمد ابو علي، علي محمود علي طرخان، عواطف محمود عبد الرحمن القيسي، عون منور فضيل النهار، عيسى شوكت جروان المجالي، عيسى عبدالله حسن الحاج علي، غازي نواف قاسم الزعبي، غروب خالد محمد الشيخ صبره، غسان صلاح(صادق) مصطفى النعيرات، فائده حسين اسعد النجداوي، فائده فهمي رشيق الشمالي، فاتن سليم عبد الرحيم عيد، فاطمه محمود عثمان عثمان، فتحيه فتحي جبر الجعبري، فراس زهدي احمد ابده، فراس مصطفى علي قضاه، فريال احمد سلمان حجاحجه، فريد عادل فائق سبع العيش، فريدة محمد فوزي محمد المحتسب، فلاح محمد حسن القضاه، لؤي سليم مصطفى ابراهيم، ماجده عبد المنعم ابراهيم عرفه، ماهر ابراهيم نواف العدوان، محاسن يوسف احمد دحبور، محمد ابراهيم العبد كراجغلي، محمد ابراهيم عيسى ارشيد، محمد احمد عبد سليمان، محمد جعفر محمد المغربي، محمد جمعه صالح الشوابكه، محمد حسن محمد تركي، محمد حسني عوض الصوافين، محمد حسين محمود العبدالات، محمد خليل علي الختالين، محمد داود مصطفى الرمحي، محمد صابر محمد ابوعامريه، محمد علي عبداللطيف المصري، محمد محمود عبد الهادي محمد، محمد مصطفى حسين الحاوي، محمد هادي ناصر الحضرمي، محمد هاشم صالح سلامه، محمود محمد محمود الجراح، محمود مصطفى احمد سلمونه، مراد فلاح محمد جندل النسور، مريم ابراهيم محمود موسى، معن محمد سعيد احمد الزعبي، مفيد احمد ابراهيم طنوس، ملك حسني عيسى الجيوسي، منال عبد الفتاح عمر حبش، منال علي موسى مرعي، منتها عادل حسن صلاحات، منذر محمد حمدان عيال عواد، منى درويش رشيد مقبل، مهدي جميل خليفه المبيضين، مهند محمد جبر الجندي، مهى عبد العزيز محمد عبد القادر، موسى عبد الله حسن الحاج علي، موفق علي مطيع محمد، موفق فوزي محمد درويش، مي تيسير نمر علي، نائل محمد عبد الله الشايب، نائل محمد عواد الدحادله، نادره حسن عبدالله حسن، ناديه شوكت احمد النعيمي، ناصر الدين صبحي علي لافي، ناصر عبداللة احمد درويش، نانسي انيس سعيد ايوب، نبيله مصطفى سليمان الشوبكي، نجاح مرشد علي المناصره، نسرين عبد الرحمن علي الشوبكي، نسيم حميد حسن القطيشات، نهى محمد طه حجازي، نوال عبدالله حسن خليل، هدى محمد درويش آل عواد، هلن هاني توما جوابره، وجدي زكريا عمر الشريف، وفاء جمعه مصطفى حرز الله، وفاء عبدالرحيم عبدالمجيد عبد النبي، وفاء عبدالله عبدالرحمن أبو غزي، وليد فخري عايد المدانات، يحيى احمد حسن ابو هاني، يسرى صالح حمد العبادي، يسرى محمود محمد ابو صفيه، يوسف علي ابراهيم رمان، يوسف فريح عبد الرحمن السيد، يونس احمد عبد المجيد ابو غزالة.البلقاء- عدد المتأهلين فـي المحافظة 89 امل علي عبدالرحمن ابو عزام، ابتسام عبده عبدالله ابو رمان، ابراهيم عبد الكريم مطلق العناسوه، ابراهيم عبدالكريم فياض الجالودي، ابراهيم عبدالله علي الخليفات، ابراهيم محمود صالح بنات، ابرهيم محمد يوسف كتكت، احمد علي عبد الرحمن الحياصات، احمد عواد احمد الزيادات، اريج يونس محمد الجزازي، اسامه عادل صالح الرحامنه، اسمهان محمد مصلح المناصير، افتراج عبدالكريم جديع الوريكات، الهام محمد عبدالله الكايد، امجاد صبيح محمود الرباح، امجد عوده محمود السعايده، امل عبد الرزاق عبيد الحياري، ايمان عبد الله عبد عربيات، ايمن موسى مصطفى النجداوي، برهان محمد ابراهيم القطيشات، بسمه عبد الحميد سالم خليفات، بلقيس حمدان سالم الرماضنه، بلقيس مسعود مانع العدوان، تمام جميل رضوان الصوالحه، جراح احمد محمد ابو ديه، جمال عبد الرزاق حسن المفلح، جهاد عبدالعزيز محمد الوريكات، حسن عبد الجليل محمد الخلايله، حليمه خليفه سالم الرحامنه، خالد ابوبكر سيفين محمد، خالد عيسى احمد المناصير، خلود سالم شفيق العبداللات، خلود محمد حسن المحارمه، خليل مبارك عبدالله النصيرات، خولة خلف سليم رماضنة، ديانا جميل فارس النمري، رأفت هاني محمد قطيشات، رجاء محمود عبدالله العوامله، زاهر حمود علي الصلاحين، زهير عبد الله علي البلاونه، زياد عبد الرحمن محمد ابو صليح، ساميه احمد سليمان الصلاحين، سليمان خليل محمد ابو صيام، سوزان حسين محمد حياصات، سوسن فهد عبد الرحمن ابو عبود، شادن فايز حسن شخاتره، صفاء شحده حسين عقل، طارق عبد اللطيف احمد ابو هزيم، طارق محمد حازم العناسوه، طاهر مصطفى تيم الحميدات، عايده ابراهيم سالم الفواعير، عبد الفتاح احمد عبد الفتاح العماير، عبد المجيد طاهر علي الرحامنه، عبير هاشم احمد ابو عزام، علاء احمد مصطفى الدوش، علي حسن محمد السعودي، علي سعود احمد الرماضنه، علي عبد الله احمد الرحاحله، علي عبد الهادي سعد الطواهيه، عمر رضوان عبدالهادي سعاده، عمر عبد الحليم مفضي السعايده، عمر محمد عبد العدوان، عوض محمد مرزوق الصعايده، غالب حمدان احمد الصلاحين، فاطمه سليمان محمد البلوي، فاطمه محمد سلمان لحيه، فايزة حمدان احمد خريسات، فراس عبد الله حسين قطيشات، فراس محمد مفلح الخرابشه، فواد محمد عبد الغني ابو زينة، كوكب عادل احمد الرمامنه، ليلى عبد الحليم خضر الزيادات، ماجده محمد حسن العسيلي، ماجده محمود عبدالحميد حسن، محمد احمد حامد ابو حويله، محمد احمد فياض الكايد، محمد جمعة عبدالله المواجدة، محمد حسن محمد الخطيب، محمد سعيد فايز محمد الرباح، محمد سليم حسن الدقس، محمد عبد الرزاق مفلح الجدوع، محمد عمر رجب بكر، محمد نهار سليمان الجحاوشه، مريم عبد الله احمد ابراهيم، منى احمد عواد العطيات، ميسون فايز محمد الخرابشه، نور محمد عبد الكريم الحياصات، هيفاء صالح محمد الحياري، وسام عبد الحليم عبد الغني الساكت.الزرقاء- عدد المتأهلين فـي المحافظة 65حازم جميل عز الدين حسان، ابراهيم محمد احمد المناصرة، احمد عزت محمد علي الترك، اسامه سالم طخشون الخريشا، اسامه عبد الرحمن ابراهيم بزبز، اسامه عبدالكريم سليمان الزواهره، انعام عيسى موسى مرجي، ايناس عبد اللطيف علي ابو طه، حفيظه صالح هديبان الغويريين، حنان محمد يوسف المهداوي، حنان محمود محمد عودة، خالد شفيق احمد الريماوي، دلال عقله احمد الوقفي، رشدي راجح عبدالعزيز ابو العدوس، رولا رشاد احمد العامري، رياض محمد سليمان العدينات، ريما محمد صالح شحاده، زهير موسى خضر اشتيوي، سعاد مطيع رجا حسن، سماهر حسن ابراهيم الحسن، سهام عبداللطيف فايز الصيفي، سوزان مصطفى طاهر عبدالله، صالحه علي سليمان ابو عباس، عائشه عبدالحميد ابراهيم يوسف، عادل محمد علي البطاينه، عبد الحكيم راجح عبد العزيز ابو الع، عبدالله احمد فاضل المومني، عبير عبد الفتاح طه خليل، عزات علي الكايد الفريحات، علاء الدين محمد احمد الخصاونة، عماد عبد الحليم أحمد العتيبي، عمر صادق سامي محمود، غدير احمد حسن مصطفى، فاطمه محمد احمد حامد، كريستين سعيد جميل القطامي، لؤي محمد شفيق البطاينه، ماجده علي محمود الخطيب، ماجده محمود فارس عطا، مازن عوض شاكر جرار، مجدي علي محمود الخطيب، محمد احمد داود قريع، محمد حسين احمد ابو كوش، محمد حلمي عبد الحميد مسعد، محمد غازي محمد عزازي، مرام عادل عبد الله النمري، مكرم خليل عبد الكريم ابوخلف، منى نايف اسماعيل حمدان، مهند عبد الرحمن محمد الخطيب، موسى شحاده احمد الصوالحه، ميسون نظمي سليم حسين، ناجح احمد موسى السده، ناديا ابراهيم يونس الهندي، ناديا محمد رجب داود نيروخ، نبيل عبد الحافظ جباره الجندي، نزار حمدي زكي الدجاني، نضال حسن محمد شتات، نعمه توفيق عبد الله حماد، نور سالم محمد العكه، هاني جريس عيسى مصلح، هدى سليم حسن عمرو، هدى محمد حسن الكيلاني، هناء محمود مثقال المجالي، هند مرزوق محمد العموش، هيثم ابراهيم مصطفى الترك، وليد احمد علي الدفار.مادبا - عدد المتأهلين فـي المحافظة 24 ابتسام ابراهيم محمد الشوابكه، احمد عبد الرحمن محمد السعدوني، الهام خضر سليمان احمد، انتصاف خلف عايد القبيلات، باسمه محمود اسعيد الضمور، بكر موسى رجا السواعده، حسين شحدة سعيد ابو معال، حسين كاسب فلاح الحيصه، خالد ابراهيم احمد ابولحيه، خلود نزال فلاح السواريه، خليف عطيوي خليل الهواوشه، زياد محمد ضيف الله الشياب، زينه محمود مطاوع محمد، سامي احمد مهاوش الفلاحات، سليمان فلاح محمد التين، سميح فالح احمد الفلاحات، عائشه كامل مفلح الشوابكه، عبير عوده خليفه المسانده، فايق عبدالهادي فلاح العجالين، فايق عقله خلف المحاميد، مريم داود مرجي الشوابكه، مريم عوده فهد الشوابكه، منال محمد مسلم الددا، ميساء سليمان علي الجبور.إربد - عدد المتأهلين فـي المحافظة 136 ابراهيم عبد الكريم احمد العبدالله، ابراهيم مبارك سليم الحموري، ابراهيم محمد فالح بصول، احمد حابس عبد الحميد البطاينه، احمد خالد خلف النبهان، احمد صالح محمود بني مرعي، احمد عبد السلام علي بني عيسى، احمد عبدالله محمود مهاوش، احمد محمد احمد الروسان، اروى محمد علي طويق، اسلام احمد عبدالله شوباش، امجد سلامه موسى يعقوب، امل محمد خالد عبابنه، امل محمد عبد الرحمن العمري، امنه زيدان علي العوض، امنه سليمان محمود عبابنه، انتصار احمد حسين ردايده، انتهال شحاده عبدالرحمن الغويين، اياد احمد فايز تميمي، ايمان فايز شلاش التلاوي، ايمان هاشم احمد ابو محيسن، ايناس سعيد ذيب عكور، باسمة احمد مصطفى الزعبي، بشار جمعه محمد جمعه، بشار سعيد عارف الجبعي، ثريا عطاالله سعيد بقلة، جعفر عبد الكريم محمد عبابنه، جعفر محمود عبد القادر ملكاوي، جمال حسن على بنى هانى، جمال عبد الله حسن سماره، حازم علي محمود طوالبه، حسنه محمد موسى شتيات، حسين خالد محمد القضاه، حنان علي سليمان الخطبان، خالد احمد محمد القواسمي، خالد احمد موسى يونس، خالد محمود عبد المجيد هيلات، خلدون قاسم حسن جرادات، خلود محمد سالم غريفات، دلال داود محمود ابو دوله، دلال محمد سليمان طشطوش، رائد سليمان عبد الله هنيه، رأفت راضي محمد رواشده، رانيه هاني محمد سعيد طبيشات، رشا صالح فالح ابو عيد، رفعت محمد امين ارفاعي بني خلف، رنى عبد الكريم عبد الله نصير، رهان عاطف محمد الديك، رياض علي محمد العودات، زياد عوض احمد بني عبد الرحمن، سامر توفيق حسن ناطور، سامر محمد عبد الرحمن بني موسى، سامي ياسر اسعد ابراهيم، سجى علي السعد بطاينة، سمر محسن حسن الشرفاء، سميره محمود عليان الصمادي، سناء حسين محمد الشامي، سهى احمد فيصل البطاينه، سهيل محمود احمد الزعبي، سونيا يوسف محمد بني خلف، سيف الدين ماجد مصطفى الصوالحه، صابرين احمد سلمان شطناوي، صالح احمد صالح مهيدات، صلاح الدين سامي محمد ظاظا، صهيب سلطان عليان البلص، طلال محمد موسى العمري، عاصم حسين محمود جوارنه، عبد الاله علي عبد الرحمن الطويق، عبد الكريم محمود عقيل الزقيلي، عبد الله خالد خلف النبهان، عبد الله سليمان محمد زيدان، عبد الله محمد علي الشقاح، عبد المجيد سالم محمد الحواتمه، عبدالحكيم سلطي ابراهيم بني هاني، عبدالفتاح ادريس عبدالله العمري، عبدالله تركي حسين الاسعد، عبير فؤاد عبدالله هنية، عطا الله صالح محمد جوارنه، عفاف محمد سليمان النعيمات، علي احمد محمد العمري، علي خلف ابراهيم ابو نقطه، علي فهد حمد القراملة، علي محمد عمر بني بكر، عماد خالد احمد عبيدات، عماد فؤاد عبدالله هنية، عماد فندي رزق الله حداد، عيسى حسين الرشود الضمور، فاتن يوسف عبد اللطيف عبابنه، فراس حسن عقله مقدادي، فراس محمود مصطفى السليتي، فيصل صالح سليم طرابشه، كفاح محمد عبد الرحمن طوالبه، لينا انيس ابراهيم ابو الطيب، ماهر نايف حمد الشريده، مجدي محمد احمد الموسى، مجدي محمود مفلح ابو سالم، محمد احمد عبد الله عبابنه، محمد احمد عوض الشرع، محمد اخضير رشيد الخضير، محمد ثاني ثاني الجراح، محمد عبد الله مصطفى جرادات، محمد علي محمود عبيدات، محمد عيسى عبد علوه، محمد غالب علي ابو نعاج، محمد كامل سليمان القرعان، محمد محمود اسماعيل طبيشات، محمد محمود مطير معادله، محمد منور رشيد البدور، محمد موسى عمران زهران، محمود محمد حسين ملكاوي، مريم عبد الله محسن قديري، مزهر محسن محمد عودات، مصطفى محمد احمد نصايرة، معتز رشيد طايل جباعته، معن خالد احمد الناصر، منال ماجد نواش السودي، منال محمد فواز عبابنه، منى محمود كريم حموري، موسى عقل سليم عويس، ميسون سليمان احمد العبدالله، ناصر حسين احمد عبيدات، ناصر محمد خير علي التميمي، نجاح احمد طلاق بني حمد، نضال تركي عبدالله التلاوي، نضال خالد احمد الناصر، نعامه محمد حسين المنيص، نعمه احمد محمد اليحيى، هاله راغب جميل بطه، هاني زهير عبد الله ملكاوي، وئام محمد جمعه احمد بني يونس، وصال مجلي نهار حسن، وهيب نور الدين ماجد عبيدات، ياسر عيسى مشرف الحجازات، ياسر محمود عبد النعيم ابو دلو، يحيى احمد علي السويطي، يحيى هندي صالح الزعبي.المفرق- عدد المتأهلين فـي المحافظة 23احمد حسين مرزوق القلاب، اسامه مفلح محسن المنيزل، امل علي موسى الشديفات، ايمن عبدالله عيسى قندح، تغريد محمود رشيد موسى، ثابت محمد علي احمد العيسى، جهاد عبد السلام خيرو المواجده، حسن سالم طلب الخزاعلة، خوله مشهور رزق عبيد الله، دعد محمد خيرو علي الهامي، رابعه تركي محمود ابو الهيجاء، رانيه محمد سالم الحراحشه، سميه بدر شهاب الصبيحات، عبد الله خضر خلف العظامات، عطالله حسين حامد العموش، عمر حسن عبد الرحمن شعبان، ليزا زياد مسعد العبايسه، محمد عبد السلام خيرو المواجده، معتصم محمدعمر بركات البطاينه، منى محمد فاروق ابراهيم الجخلب، نعيمة محمد دخيل الخزاعلة، نيقين محمد شافي شواقفه، وائل حسين خرموش الدلابيح.جرش - عدد المتأهلين فـي المحافظة 15اعتدال محمد قبلان المومني، اكرم احمد محمد عتوم، حنان علي محمود عبد الهادي، ديانا محمد عبدالرحمن المومني، رائدة محمد محمود عبدالمهدى، سمير محمد ماجد دندن، عبد الناصر محمد صالح عبد الهادي، علي محد موسى عتوم، غرام محمد محمود الوقفي، فارس يوسف دندن عتوم، فراس محمد عبد الهادي شاهين، لؤي عبدالكريم رشيد الرواشده، هند عبد المجيد محمد ابو لباد، وصفي سلامه محمود البواعنه، وليد جميل علي الصمادي عجلون- عدد المتأهلين فـي المحافظة 69احمد سعيد عبده النجادات، احنف نجيب سلطي جويعد، ازدهار عوض موسى الزغول، اسماعيل محمد ابراهيم العرود، اقبال محمد قبلان بعيرات، الهام محمد سليمان المومني، امجد فاضل عبد السلام فريحات، ايمان سليمان امين حداد، بشير عيسى احمد الصمادي، بكر محمد عبد السلام احمد فريحات، بهاء الدين عثمان محمد الحصان، تماضر عبد الرؤوف احمد الفريحات، حمزه محمد ذيب المومني، خالد عبد الله علي القضاه، خالد محمد احمد الغرايبه، رائد عدنان طه المومني، رائد محمد حسن عليوه، راضي فالح علي القضاة، رئيسه عبد الله جابر غرايبه، ربيعه علي حسين الزعارير، رشا محمدعلي عبدالكريم بعارة، زهران أحمد سالم شقاح، سلطان عارف علي الزغول، سميره ضيف الله محمد المومني، شكران عيسى موسى الربضي، صالح تركي احمد الربابعه، عاليه احمد محمد المومني، عاليه حسن عبيدالله الجبالي، عامر سلطي الياس ايوب، عامر عيد ضيف الله مزاهرة، عبدالسلام عبدالرحمن عمر زياده، عثمان عبد الله محمد بني نصر، عرين نصري سعد الربضي، عصام محمد علي ابو احمده، علي عربي عارف فريحات، علي مفلح عبدالقادر الخرابشه، علي وهدان احمد الصمادي، عمر عبد الرحمن احمد القضاه، عمر محمد امين يوسف المومني، عيسى محمود محمد دويكات، فراس حامد ابراهيم القضاه، فريد جميل سعد حداد، قيس فتحي احمد غرايبه، كارم سلامه ايوب الحداد، لؤي الياس نصر الله البدر، لينا جورج خليل خوري، ماجده محمد مفلح المومني، محمد ابراهيم محمد المومني، محمد احمد عبدالله غرايبه، محمد حسن سليمان الصمادي، محمد عبدالكريم خضر المومني، محمود سليمان حسن شقاح، محمود عبد الله سليمان المومني، مريم محمد محمود بنى عطا، مشير كمال سلمان خليف، معن كمال سلمان خليف، ملكي محمد جمال بني عطا، منيف يوسف طالب المومني، نارمين فلاح شحاده عنيزات، نازك علي حمزه حمزات، نجاح علي فليح البشاوي، نسرين محمد علي ابوعيسى، نضال محمد دخيل المومني، نعام محمود سليم وحشه، نعمه مصطفى احمد الزغول، نهاد عقيل نصرالله الأيوب، هاديه ماجد محمد عياصره، وجدي جمال سعد حداد، يوسف محمد بركات الفريحات.الكرك- عدد المتأهلين فـي المحافظة 109 ابراهيم عبد الله محمود الحطيبات، اروى احمد سلام السوالقه، اروى تميم موسى المعايطة، اسامه سليمان محمود المطارنه، اسماعيل عبد الحافظ عبد القادر عساف، اشرف محمد محمود المعايطة، اشرف محمد مسلم الضمور، اعتدال عبد الحميد عطا الله القراله، اعطوي عاطف ربيع الضلاعين، امجد صلاح سالم الطراونه، امل احمد محمد المطارنه، انشراح محمد عبد القادر المعايطه، ايناس تحسين علي النوايسه، ايهاب امين بشير عاشور، باسمه محمد سلامه القراله، بدرية عبد القادر فلاح القراله، بسام سالم مجلي المعايطه، بلال عبد السلام سالم القراله، جعفر محمود حافظ عاشور، جهاد عوده سلمي الحمايده، جوزفين محمد سليمان النوايسه، حسام عبد المحسن زامل العقيلي، حسام قبلان عبد ربه الشواوره، خالد محمود فلاح الطراونه، خالده ياسين مفلح الكساسبه، خلود محمد علي الزيديين، خيلاء يوسف سليم النوايسه، دارين خليف احمد القطاونه، رائد محمود خليف الجعافره، رائدة عبدالقادر محمد المجالي، راجح عبد المهدي سلامة التخاينه، راميه عطا الله جراد النوايسه، رانيا عبد الكريم السيد ابو غانم، رانيه محمد علي السحيمات، رحاب احمد محمد الذنيبات، رشاد احمد حسن التخانية، رهام عادل سليمان القسوس، رولا عبدالسلام عبدالمعطي الطنشات، زيد حسين سلامه الطراونه، زيد حمدالله عليان المصاروه، سائده سلامه سالم الطراونه، ساطع حمد محمود الجوازنه، سامر عوض عبد السلام الطراونه، سحر محمو د عيسى الايوبين، سلطان علي حماد القضاه، سماح محمود احمد القيسي، سميحه علي عبدالفتاح الشمايله، سميره محمد سالم الطراونه، سميره مدالله مسلم الحسنات، سها يوسف مصطفى الرواشده، سهاد يوسف يعقوب المدانات، سهام هجهوج جميل الذنيبات، شذى عبد الحميد موسى البكور الرواشد، شرقاء حسن جبريل الختاتنه، شعبيه احمد حسن التخاينه، صقر عبد الحميد حسن الطراونه، عبد الرحمن عبد العزيز عيد السبوع، عبدالله محمد مفلح الهواوره، عبير زهير محي الدين صبحا، عبير طايل فرحان البشابشه، عدوان عيسى جراد المساعده، عذراء خلف سبيتان الصرايره، عريب عبدالمعطي محمود صبح، علا عصام ابراهيم العمارين، علي عطالله عبد الرحيم الصرايره، علي محمد عبد الله العواسا، عمر عطاالله عبد الرحيم الصرايره، عواطف سليمان عايد المصروه، فاتنه زعل ابراهيم الرماضين، فارس دريوش سليم المعايطه، فاطمة عبدالرحيم حامد النوايسه، فاطمه بخيت سليمان الجعافره، فاطمه عمر عبد الرحيم سليمان، فايز احمد مسلم الطراونه، فايز سميح زعل الفقرا، فداء عاكف محمد الصرايره، فداء عمر فلاح الشمايله، لانا جمعة يوسف المعايطة، ماريو عبد الله يعقوب الحجازين، مازن عبدالكريم سلام الختاتنه، مأمون خالد مسلم المجالي، مأمون عبدالرحيم احمد المواجده، ماهر سلمان بركات الشمايله، ماهر صالح سلامه الحنيطان، محمد احمد خليف القطاونه، محمد راتب مسلم القطاونه، محمد سلامه حامد الشقاحين، محمد عبد السلام محمد القطاونه، محمود ياسين مسلم الطراونه، معاويه عبد الحميد حميده الذيابات، معن بولس يوسف العوايده، منال محمد سليمان المبيضين، منصور محمد عبد الرحيم الصرايره، مهدي جميعان حماد السفاسفه المزايده، موسى سلامه حمد العريض، موسى عطا الله عبدالله الطراونه، ميساء مصطفى حسين السحيمات، نايل عيد عواد حجازين، نجاح محمد اعبد الذنيبات، نسرين عبد المعطي عبد الله المجالي، نصار احمد مبارك الحباشنه، نهاز صلاح محمد العضايله، نواره طه سالم الفقراء، هديل ياسين احمد النوايسه، هند احمد خلف الغرايه، هيا صالح عون عمارين، ياسر كريم فارس المعايطه، يمنى جميل سلمان السبوع، يوسف محمد عبد المعطي الفقراء الطفيله- عدد المتأهلين فـي المحافظة 51ابراهيم عطيه ضيف الله عيال سلمان، ابراهيم محمود احمد الشباطات، احلام عبدالحميد عبدالرحمن المحيسن، احمد صالح عطيه الربيحات، احمد عبد المجيد عبد الرحمن البداري، احمد محمد عبد الحميد الطرمان، اشرف خليل سالم السوالقه، ايمان محمد عطا الله الجرابعه، ايمن سالم حسن الخريسات، ايوب عبدالحميد عيد الرعود، ثائر عقله سليمان الجرابعه، خلود سليمان احمد الفقير، رائد تيسير سالم الزرقان، رائد ذياب سمور الهلول، راكان عوده محمد الخوالده، ريما عبد الحميد دايج الخمايسه، زياد تركي عليان الخوالده، سفيان هاني جلال المرايات، سليم داود سليمان المرافي، سليمان تيم موسى عيال عواد، سميحة حسن محمد الراعوش، سهى صبحي علي الفراهيد، شرف فلاح سلمان السعود، صالح احمد محمد العجارمه، صالح سليمان صالح القطيطات، طارق نائل سمور الحناقطه، عامر صبحي خضير الهوامله، عبد الحكيم صبحي ضيف الله النظامي، عدنان محمد عليان الخوالده، عطالله محمد عبدالرحمن الرعود، علا فايز حمد القطاطشه، عمر سلامه محمود القطامين، فؤاد ابراهيم خلف الخصبه، فايز صبح بشير الخوالده، فواز عبد القادر سالم الشوابكه، ليندا عبد الرزاق فلاح العطيات، ماجد احمد قبلان الخوالده، محمد سليمان عطا الله العجيلات، محمد عبد الرحمن سالم القمول، محمد عطيه محمد الجرابعه، محمد فايز حمود العوران، محمد نواش مفلح الشحادات، محمود احمد سلامه الخصبه، مروان محمد سلامه الحجاج، منور خليل ابراهيم الضروس، مهاوش سلامة علي العودات، نادية كمال مصطفى يونس، نضال فرحان ارحيل البداينه، نمر مضحي فالح المراغي، هاشم ممدوح يوسف الشباطات، وصفي سليمان سلامه العكايله.معان - عدد المتأهلين فـي المحافظة 19إبراهيم سالم عقلة الجازي، ابراهيم عمر ابراهيم بني عطا، ابراهيم محمد حسين بني مفرج، اخلاص عبد المعطي عوده الحوارثه، اكرم حسان جبريل البدور، ايمان محمد سليمان الهباهبه، جمال محمود احمد البزايعه، جميل ابراهيم حسين سمرين، حسين ابخيت حرب النوافله، حسين عيد حسين النوافله، خالد محمد امين حجازي، رانية فايز يوسف الدلابيح، سلامه خلف موسى الخليفات، شيرين سميح عطيه ال خطاب، طارق عبد الله موسى النوافله، عبله محمود ابراهيم العثامين، محمد سلامة محمد الشقيرات، مهند تيسير محمود البدور، ياسر محمد علي الطوره.العقبة- عدد المتأهلين فـي المحافظة 8 الهام خليل محمد القاضي، ترفه محمد حسن الرواشده، رياض حامد عبده القراله، سوسن ناصر عبدالرحمن الجندي، شادي عبد الله فناطل المجالي، عبده سعيد عبده انجادات، محيسن احمد امين ياسين.الرأي

تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------

